# Ford Fair 2019



## Mark R5

Hi Guys and Gals, 

Anyone going to FF this year, Silverstone Sunday 4th August? 

It's an awesome day out and certainly one for some serious sunburn.....oh and nice cars of course :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'll be going to the Ford power at Dunton in September, always a good event and non Fords are welecomed too. :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll be going to the Ford power at Dunton in September, always a good event and non Fords are welecomed too. :thumb:


Just checked my shifts and typically I'm working.

Seems to be the case for all of the shows this season. All but Ford Fair and Waxstock. I've fallen lucky there.

I do like a car show that isn't for just one make. Always nice to get inspiration from other makes and models of cars.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Mark R5 said:


> Just checked my shifts and typically I'm working.
> 
> Seems to be the case for all of the shows this season. All but Ford Fair and Waxstock. I've fallen lucky there.
> 
> I do like a car show that isn't for just one make. Always nice to get inspiration from other makes and models of cars.


Couldn't agree more Mark, I go to as many car shows and meets as I can, been to tuner fest at Brands Hatch and going to the Uxbridge auto show a week on Sunday. Love the car scene. :car:


----------



## Clarkey-88

I haven't been to Ford Fair for 3 or 4 years now. I'll talk to my mates and see if they're up for it this year.


----------



## Mikej857

Last time I went to ford fair was with my Focus ST and I haven't had that for 5 years now

It was a ridiculous amount to enter and a 3 hour round trip and I was home by 1pm so vowed I'd swerve it in the future till they improved it

It seems there has been no improvement, prices have risen and the thought of spending that amount on 1 show just doesn't do it for me

I'll admit with the Focus ST I attended every big show every year but I found if you weren't with the 'in' crowd your car was lost in the sea of similar cars 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ford Fair has never been the same since it moved from Stanford Hall


----------



## Mark R5

SteveTDCi said:


> Ford Fair has never been the same since it moved from Stanford Hall


I've only ever been to Silverstone for FF. I knew it had been held at other places but I didn't have a worthy car to attend with back then.

I'm going with the official RSOC club again this year, but I have to say I think it'll be the last time with that particular club. Since the old owners sold to the new bunch, it's gone down hill massively.

Looking at the weather, it looks like this year may be the first time I've been when it's forecast rain....hope it holds off though.

I've got the RS prepped and ready to go in a mates garage so I can machine polish it for a couple of days. Looking to have it gleaming for the day.

:detailer:


----------

